# Cutting 1/4" Deep Cross Hatch Pattern (newbie)?



## RegisG (Sep 2, 2016)

I have an 1/8" chamfer end mill that would cut the appropriate size but I've never used it except for counter-sink.  How do you determine how much you can cut on a pass (depth of cut, feed, speed)?   Do you just use sound & feel?  I'm cutting 1/4" deep cross hatch in aluminum and brass.   

Appreciate any tips?
Regis


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 2, 2016)

I think you will find that a chamfer tool won't remove material satisfactorily at the center, the flutes are just too small compared to the amount of metal removed. 
Ideally what you want to do should be done on a horizontal machine, assuming you want to finish with a coarse knurl effect.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Not enough information.
However the materials being aluminum and brass have at it at max spindle speed, for a 1/8" tool 10.000 RPM's would not be fast enough, also use flood coolant if possible.

Look here http://www.sgstool.com/PDF-speedfeeds/SGS-Speeds-Feeds-GP.pdf


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 2, 2016)

RegisG said:


> How do you determine how much you can cut on a pass (depth of cut, feed, speed)? Do you just use sound & feel?



I assume the 1/8'' is the diameter of the cutter, so as Wreck™Wreck says faster is better.  I'm going to say about 0.015 DOC, spindle speed as high as your machine will go, feed by feel, maybe 5 IPM or so, and a minimum of spray mist coolant, and keep the tool wet.


----------



## RegisG (Sep 2, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> I think you will find that a chamfer tool won't remove material satisfactorily at the center, the flutes are just too small compared to the amount of metal removed.
> Ideally what you want to do should be done on a horizontal machine, assuming you want to finish with a coarse knurl effect.



I tried the chamfer and it looks terrible from top to bottom.  Will require a lot of hand filing cleanup.
Thanks
Regis


----------



## RegisG (Sep 2, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> I assume the 1/8'' is the diameter of the cutter, so as Wreck™Wreck says faster is better.  I'm going to say about 0.015 DOC, spindle speed as high as your machine will go, feed by feel, maybe 5 IPM or so, and a minimum of spray mist coolant, and keep the tool wet.



I can not run up to 10,000, as Wreck-Wreck suggested, more like 2,500 rpm max.   I do need to get the right end mill for this as the chamfer I have is not up to this kind of work.   These are the heads for tenderizers that my wife wants me to make for family members (about 7 or 8).

Thought it was nice project and something new to learn.
Thanks,
Regis


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 2, 2016)

Ahhhhh, OK.  Now that I know what you're making, that is helpful.

A 90° v-cutter carbide tipped router bit is what you really need.  Available at your local big box store.  2500 RPM, 0.030 DOC, 10 IPM, spray mist coolant.


----------



## chips&more (Sep 2, 2016)

Maybe use a regular end mill and tilt the work 45°. Or tilt the head.


----------



## RegisG (Sep 2, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Ahhhhh, OK.  Now that I know what you're making, that is helpful.
> 
> A 90° v-cutter carbide tipped router bit is what you really need.  Available at your local big box store.  2500 RPM, 0.030 DOC, 10 IPM, spray mist coolant.



That will do the trick for me.  Never thought of running over to Lowes for cutter.  Will be aluminum handle though as cleans up better for kitchen. 

Thank you,
Regis


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 2, 2016)

I use a lot of carbide router bits in aluminum and sometimes steel.  Both solid carbide and carbide tipped.   I buy 1/2 inch shank where possible.  The corner rounders are great, you just have to pull the bearing off and sometimes grind the bearing nose off.  They're normally cheaper than metalworking equivalents and if you break one on a Saturday afternoon you can run to the local hardware store and get another one.


----------



## derf (Sep 3, 2016)

Here's the cutter you need....


----------



## intjonmiller (Sep 4, 2016)

Jim, I've used router bits (in routers) on aluminum many times. I've been wondering how they would do with brass. I assume since you say you're using them successfully in steel (at appropriate feeds and speeds, in a stout mill, etc.) it shouldn't be a problem? I figure brass would look cool with a decorative profile, like a reverse ogee or that sort of thing. I don't have an application at this point, I've just been thinking about it.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 4, 2016)

intjonmiller said:


> Jim, I've used router bits (in routers) on aluminum many times. I've been wondering how they would do with brass. I assume since you say you're using them successfully in steel (at appropriate feeds and speeds, in a stout mill, etc.) it shouldn't be a problem? I figure brass would look cool with a decorative profile, like a reverse ogee or that sort of thing. I don't have an application at this point, I've just been thinking about it.




I've never tried them in brass, but with proper care I don't see why they wouldn't work.  Solid setup and preferably 1/2 inch shank tools would be best.


----------



## RegisG (Sep 4, 2016)

derf said:


> Here's the cutter you need....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've looked and looked online for a bit like that since you posted.  What is it called?  If you don't mind telling me, where did you fine it.
I'm sure that it would be much more efficient and cleaner than V point
Thanks,
Regis


----------



## dulltool17 (Sep 4, 2016)

derf said:


> Here's the cutter you need....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, What derf said!


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 4, 2016)

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=950273&PMAKA=367-7114


----------



## RegisG (Sep 4, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=950273&PMAKA=367-7114



Thank you,
Regis


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 5, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> I've never tried them in brass, but with proper care I don't see why they wouldn't work.  Solid setup and preferably 1/2 inch shank tools would be best.



I also don't know why it wouldn't work.  Of course I would run it at much slower speeds than a router.  I used HSS Rockwell molding cutters on brass with the lathe in back gear and it worked pretty well.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...-saw-shaping-molding-blade.38251/#post-328327


----------



## Tersti (Sep 8, 2016)

I've been trying to think of a way to do this on a small lathe with a vertical slide and virtually no budget. One of the ideas that's been on my mind is mounting the work at a 45 degree angle to a square cutter. Is that feasible with your setup? You might be able to save on having expensive specialist tooling lying around, especially if this is a one-off job.


----------



## tq60 (Sep 8, 2016)

Fixture or sled to hold work and use a table saw with carbide blade

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------

